# اجهزة المختبرات



## انوس12 (6 ديسمبر 2009)

مرحبا انا ضيفه بمنتداكم وان شاء الله اكون خفيفه
بدي اعرف عن اهم الاجهزة بالمختبرات وياريت تدعموني باسماء كتب ومواقع
انا طالبة مختبرات وعندي كتابة تقرير عن جهاز وحابة اكتب عن ال pcr بس اكيد اذا لقيت شي احسن راح اختارة
يا ريت ما تبخلو علي بشي


----------



## algreeeee7 (7 ديسمبر 2009)

شوفي هذا الرابط يمكن يفيدك 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polymerase_chain_reaction


----------



## فداء (7 ديسمبر 2009)

هناك العديد من اجهزة المختبرات مثل جهاز تحليل مكونات الدم وهو جهاز جميل جدا CBC (Complete blood count) or hematology analyzer called


----------



## فداء (7 ديسمبر 2009)

او جهاز التحليل الطيفي spectrophotometer ولمساعدتك يوجد في المنتدى موضوع يشتمل على مبدا عمل هذا الجهاز كما ارجوامنك ان لا تنسينا من دعوة في ظهر الغيب


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (8 ديسمبر 2009)

اختي اذهبي الى هذه المشاركة و ان شاء الله تستفيدي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t167542.html

و لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (8 ديسمبر 2009)

و اذهبي اختي ايضا الى هذا الرابط لعلكي تجدي ما يفيدكي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t167545.html#post1393542

و لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## بصمات يمن (10 ديسمبر 2009)

علي فكره مافيش طلبه مختبرات مش عارفه باسم الأجهزه بس هذي المره باامررها بدون كذب تمام


----------



## بصمات يمن (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*اغباااااااااا طالبه*

علي فكره مافيش طلبه مختبرات مش عارفه باسم الأجهزه بس هذي المره باامررها بدون كذب تمام


----------

